
U.S. now seeking social media details from most visa applicants - sky_nox
https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/us-visas-applicants-social-media-1.5158841
======
sky_nox
"The U.S. State Department is now requiring nearly all applicants for U.S.
visas to submit their social media usernames, previous email addresses and
phone numbers. It's a vast expansion of the Trump administration's enhanced
screening of potential immigrants and visitors."

Does freedom of speech only apply to Americans? Can foreigners get penalized
and denied entry for what they say on social media?

~~~
verdverm
Freedom of speech is certainly not universal today and depends on the laws of
a country.

------
octosphere
I have yet to find out the deeper reason for this. One of the main reasons of
course is to prove your identity and _bolster_ it with a digital doppelganger,
but this is hard to do for those who maintain pseudonyms and tweet / post
under assumed names. A _lot_ of accounts on Twitter are assumed names.
Facebook, not so much, as per their real names policy.

------
verdverm
[dupe](2^5)

